
Does The United States Have Its Priorities Wrong? - nreece
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/hbr/meyer-kirby/2009/08/the-emperors-old-economy.html
======
simonsarris
It was a very interesting article, but the final piece tries to imply that
happiness should be equated with strong economic indicators.

When they say the US is 114th overall for happiness, they are talking about
the Happy Planet Index. They don't link to it in the article, so here it is
for those interested:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Planet_Index>

If we look at the index, we see that a large majority of the "happiest"
countries are nowhere near the top GDP and income-disparity performers.

So I think the article is good save for the very end. Happiness does not
(necessarily) follow a good economy. There are far more factors in play.

